# coolest cube in the world is........



## JCT1335 (Jul 29, 2009)

what is it


----------



## ConnorCuber (Jul 29, 2009)

This .


----------



## Garmon (Jul 29, 2009)

As in Rubik's Cube? 
If not, probably my house.


----------



## JCT1335 (Jul 29, 2009)

*rubiks cube*



Garmon said:


> As in Rubik's Cube?
> If not, probably my house.



rubiks cube


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 29, 2009)

ConnorCuber said:


> This .



but that's not a cube :/


----------



## JCT1335 (Jul 29, 2009)

*reply*



Sa967St said:


> ConnorCuber said:
> 
> 
> > This .
> ...



lol your right


----------



## Shortey (Jul 29, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> ConnorCuber said:
> 
> 
> > This .
> ...



It is a cube. Just not a Rubik's Cube.


----------



## JCT1335 (Jul 29, 2009)

Morten said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > ConnorCuber said:
> ...



kinda a cube its of a bit


----------



## (X) (Jul 29, 2009)

Morten said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > ConnorCuber said:
> ...



I agree it's an _ice cube_


----------



## jacob15728 (Jul 29, 2009)

It's an irregular cuboid. It's too lumpy to be a cube


----------



## JCT1335 (Jul 29, 2009)

jacob15728 said:


> It's an irregular cuboid. It's too lumpy to be a cube



youre smart lol


----------



## IamWEB (Jul 30, 2009)

coolest cube in the world is........

........not the Rubik's Ice Cube.


----------



## calekewbs (Jul 30, 2009)

golden cube. Def. lol


----------



## V-te (Jul 30, 2009)

Ghost Hand cube!!!


----------



## calekewbs (Jul 30, 2009)

What exactly is a ghost hand cube? link plz? lol


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 30, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> coolest cube in the world is........
> 
> ........not the Rubik's Ice Cube.


how about a normal ice cube?


----------



## calekewbs (Jul 30, 2009)

lol a ice cube that is actually a cube!

good job. lol


----------



## imaghost (Jul 30, 2009)

Companion Cube FTW


----------



## spdqbr (Jul 30, 2009)

imaghost said:


> Companion Cube FTW



This was a triumph.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Jul 30, 2009)

calekewbs said:


> What exactly is a ghost hand cube? link plz? lol



http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Ghost-Hand-...in_0?hash=item29ff380013&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13681


----------



## imaghost (Jul 30, 2009)

spdqbr said:


> imaghost said:
> 
> 
> > Companion Cube FTW
> ...



I'm making a note here


----------



## Faz (Jul 30, 2009)

My cube stupid.


----------



## panyan (Jul 30, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> My cube stupid.



i agree, my cube is the coolest


----------



## shelley (Jul 30, 2009)

imaghost said:


> spdqbr said:
> 
> 
> > imaghost said:
> ...



HUGE SUCCESS


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jul 30, 2009)

shelley said:


> imaghost said:
> 
> 
> > spdqbr said:
> ...



It's hard to understand this forum's factions.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 30, 2009)

I like fresh tuna.


----------



## Kian (Jul 30, 2009)

The human torch was denied a bank loan.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Jul 30, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> I like fresh tuna.


Yes , Yes we all do


----------



## Rama (Jul 30, 2009)

Definitely the one this little fellow has in his hands:
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...t2_Tom_Otterness_Beelden_aan_Zee_Den_Haag.JPG

More info


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 30, 2009)

Rama. That picture is way too big.
Nonetheless, funny.
The Rubik's Cube is the best kind of cube, of course.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 30, 2009)

What about this marriage proposal?


----------



## spdcbr (Jul 30, 2009)

A rubik's ice cube?


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Aug 3, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> What about this marriage proposal?
> 
> [image]



At Connecticut yesterday, me and someone else (John Tamanas?) were talking about how I was going to propose to Christa Tamanas, and we decided to use a diamond-studded keychain cube on a ring. Your post just made me think of that


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 3, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > coolest cube in the world is........
> ...



I am WEB, and I approve of this picture.


----------



## elcarc (Aug 3, 2009)

this guy lol


----------



## Rama (Aug 3, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Rama. That picture is way too big.
> Nonetheless, funny.
> The Rubik's Cube is the best kind of cube, of course.



Whoops sorry, yeah I am very clumsy with the computer.
I have deleted the ''IMG /IMG'' now.


----------



## SunnyCubing (Jun 12, 2022)

Totally Correct


jacob15728 said:


> It's an irregular cuboid. It's too lumpy to be a cube


----------

